# Abmeldung Richtung Florida



## guifri (14. Juli 2010)

Soooooooo....Koffer sind mal weider gepackt. Morgen geht´s nach Cape Coral:

3 Wochen (mit Park-Unterbrechung in Tampa/Orlando) hier hin

www.floridadreamhouse.de

Überwiegend Familienurlaub, aber irgendwie sind meine beiden zulässigen Gepäckstücke zu 95 % mit Angelutensilien versehen, weil ich ja zeitweise
a) direkt am Haus angeln werde
b) auf irgendwelchen Piers
c) vom Böötchen aus, was da am Haus rumsteht.

Da muss man ja vorbereitet sein.

Und bevor hier wieder das Thema Öl kommt: Nein, ich werde keine Ölsardinen angeln, weil kein Öl da ist.|gr:

@Robert meine GTIs habe ich in die Verbannung geschickt und mir statt dessen noch ne kleine Avet gegönnt. 

Aber mit Trollen wird da eh nicht viel sein (ok...vielleicht den ein oder anderen Bonito oder Barrakuda oder mit kleinen Ködern auf Spanish Mackerel)....diesmal eher Bottomfishing auf Snapper, Grouper und evtl. schwimmen noch ein paar Kings an den Riffen rum. 


Ich werde (hoffentlich taggleich) berichten....


----------



## Tortugaf (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Viel Glück #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Viel Glück, Spaß und wenig Luftfeuchtigkeit!

Wir könnten auch grad wieder hin fliegen


----------



## guifri (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

danke..dass mit wenig Luftfeuchtigkeit wird wohl nicht klappen. Aber hier ist es auch nicht besser


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Recht hast Du, kaum hat man das Shirt an 
bekommt man es auch schon nicht wieder aus... 

das klebrige Miststück


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Na dann viel Glück im Blue Water!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Hei Langer,Wir wünschen Euch ´nen schönen Urlaub,erholsame Tage und Dir ein paar bessere Fische als bei deinem letzten US-Aufenthalt......:q:q:q:qvielleicht klappt´s ja...|uhoh:

P.S.ie Drogen nicht vergessen......:g


Gruss Martin


Der   STF  :vik:


----------



## guifri (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Sind angekommen. Ich fuehl mich besch.ssen, da ich im Flieger von einer fetten Erkaeltung ueberrannt wurde.

Haus ist super. Ansonsonsten werden wir gleich erst mal fruehstuecken und auf die Haus- und Bootseinweisung warten.


----------



## Seeteufelline (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Hallo Grosser
du fühlst dich beschissen ? wer hat dich denn beschissen ? hihi 
Reich doch ne Beschwerde bei der Fluggesellschaft ein, meen Kleena...|krach:   man  hab dich nicht so, bist doch ein ganzer Kerl...Rute raus und los:z...du  klingst ja schon wie Martin..so kenn ich dich gar nicht.#d


NIchts desto Trotz|krank: Gute Besserung !!

Alles liebe von mir|wavey:
Gruss an dein  Frauchen und die Kids


----------



## Nick_A (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Hi Guido, #h

das ist ja mal fein....wieder 3 Wochen FL !!! Sauber !!! :m

Wir wünschen Dir und Deiner Family eine tolle Erhohlung bei feinstem Wetter....hoffentlich ist es nicht gar so heiss und die fiesen Moskitos lassen Euch in Ruhe ! :vik:



guifri schrieb:


> @Robert meine GTIs habe ich in die Verbannung geschickt und mir statt dessen noch ne kleine Avet gegönnt.




Seeeeehr gute Entscheidung !!! Die GTis gingen wirklich gar nicht....die Daiwa dagegen war wirklich lecker "smooth". Mit der Avet wirste jedenfalls glücklich werden ! Welche Avet haste Dir denn geholt ? Eine SX oder eine MX(L) ?

Probier mal das Schleppen auf Tarpon !!!! Könnte ja auch klappen ! 

Vermutlich wirste aber eher erfolgreich auf Spanish Makrele sein, da das Wasser vor CC doch erst gaaaaanz weit draussen tiefer wird für wirkliche "Offshore-Fische".

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du den einen oder anderen schönen Fisch erwischt !

Liebe Grüße an Deine Family #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Tight lines und eine Menge Spass mit deiner Family!

Könnte auch schon wieder los Richtung SunShine State, aber habe gerade mein OP hinter mich gebracht und werde erst im September wieder planen können!

Stimmt es eigentlich, dass die Moskitos zu dieser Zeit so böse sind?


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Moin!

Schön das ihr gut angekommen seid. 

Ich drücken Euch die Daumen das ihr den Flug schnell verdaut 
habt und euren Rhythmus wieder findet 

Gruß an die Ammis und halt mir den Savona sauber, im März sind wir wieder da!


----------



## guifri (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Tight lines und eine Menge Spass mit deiner Family!
> 
> Könnte auch schon wieder los Richtung SunShine State, aber habe gerade mein OP hinter mich gebracht und werde erst im September wieder planen können!
> 
> Stimmt es eigentlich, dass die Moskitos zu dieser Zeit so böse sind?





Gute Besserung, Petra.

Ich hab noch keinen Moskito gesehen. Hab hier noch nie Probleme damit gehabt...weiss nicht, was immer alle haben. In Fuerteventura ist das schlimmer mit den Biestern.

Morgen gehts los. Bisschen Makrele schleppen...Tarpon suchen..mal schauen, ob was geht. Ami-Drogen sind toll. Hab  mir so nen Erkaeltungssaft fuer tagsueber besorgt. Wirkt Wunder!


----------



## guifri (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Seeteufelline schrieb:


> , bist doch ein ganzer Kerl...Rute raus und los:z...




#d#d#d

Gibts noch die BF-Fahndung?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

KEINE NEUEN MELDUNGEN?????

Beissen die Fischlis nicht oder ist dein Husten schlimmer geworden?


----------



## guifri (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Kurzbericht erste 3 - 4 Tage:

Boot zum Angeln ungeeignet. Schnell 2 neue Rutenhalter besorgt. Funktionieren. Zu viel Wind um aufs offene Meer rauszufahren.

Heute an Sanibel Causeway fuer ein halbes Stuendchen geankert. Toter Koefi dran. 2 mal Schnurbruch (beim 2. Mal 125 lbs durchgescheuert), einmal Black Grouper (legal size). 

Leider war meine Frau ein wenig seekrank bei der Ankerschaukelei, so dass ich wieder reingefahren bin.

Foto vom Grouper folgt!

Ansonsten nach wie vor sehr nett hier. Das Haus ist wirklich ein Traum und am Kanal klauen mir die Fische die Koefis. Auch schon Schnurbruch gehabt. Hier gibts fette Teile. Mein Sohn hat beobachtet, wie ein Entchen von unten eingesaugt wurde...Mal sehen, ob ich die Biester aus dem Kanal mal von den Muschelbaenken abgehalten bekomme. heute abend wird ebenfalls das 125 lbs_Vorfach angehaengt....

Petra, noch KEIN Gewitter gehabt, Wetter ist spitze! |wavey:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Freut mich von dir zu hören!
Besorge doch für deine Frau das Ginger (gibt es auch im Walmart). Wie viel Wind??? Ist es windiger als im Mai?

So nun zu deinen beinahe Bissen - woran lag es denn, dass ne Schnur bricht, war es was Größeres?


----------



## guifri (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> So nun zu deinen beinahe Bissen - woran lag es denn, dass ne Schnur bricht, war es was Größeres?



Wind 15 mph...zuviel fuer Family, da das Boot nicht wirklich offshoregeeignet ist.

Schnurbruch, weil Fische in die Muscheln reinziehen. Sind schon größer...

Hier der Grouper


----------



## guifri (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Foto jetzt aber


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> Foto jetzt aber




Gibt´s da eigentlich noch was anderes ausser Aquarienfische...|rolleyes|rolleyes oder angelst Du mal wieder drumherrum ????|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


Gruss   Martin


Der  STF  #h


----------



## guifri (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Gibt´s da eigentlich noch was anderes ausser Aquarienfische...|rolleyes|rolleyes oder angelst Du mal wieder drumherrum ????|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> 
> Gruss   Martin
> ...



Du kennst doch meine Koerpermasse (mit scharfem s, gibbet hier auf der amitastatur nicht), sooo klein war er nicht. Und fuer die Dicken fehlt mir das Geraet (Minimum 80lbs-Geraet). Guckst du hier. Selbe Stelle hatte ich heute 2 Lokomotiven dran, die meine Schnur in Windeseile zerrieben haben (125lbs monovorfach - 2m)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zph8S4wms1M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjndyOHVCVo


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Beim ersten Video fand ich die dreckige Lache echt super als die Schnur riss!

Das mit dem Boot erinnert mich, als wir das erste Mal in Cape Coral waren - bei den Häusern sind halt nur Schicki-Micki-Fahr-Zum-Schwimmen-Bötchen dabei und nix für Angler!
Vergiss nicht, du wolltest einen Familienurlaub machen, da sind so nette Drills doch fein!

Warst du schon im BassProShop?


----------



## guifri (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht, du wolltest einen Familienurlaub machen, da sind so nette Drills doch fein!



Richtig, ich beschwere mich ja auch nicht sondern beschreibe nur


----------



## guifri (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Warst du schon im BassProShop?



Natuerlich, aber die Preise sind da immer recht hoch. Von daher haelt sich mein Adrenalinspiegel dort immer sehr im Zaum. 

Hab nur ca. 400 Bucks da gelassen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> Hab nur ca. 400 Bucks da gelassen.



TYPISCH FÜR DICH:vik:

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Wetter aus? Wir hatten abends immer schreckliche Gewitter.


----------



## guifri (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> TYPISCH FÜR DICH:vik:
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Wetter aus? Wir hatten abends immer schreckliche Gewitter.



Jetzt gerade ist der erste Regen bei uns...bisher waren wir immer da, wo der Regen nicht war. Alles gut. Ausser zu viel Wind um mal zu den Riffs zu fahren (zumindest mit Family).

Fahre deshalb am Donnerstag mit dem Kleinen hier mit raus...das wird Fun fuer ihn, Snapper, Snapper und mit Glueck auch mal ein Grouper 

http://www.seatrekfishing.com/


----------



## guifri (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Grouper-Videosequenz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9uqAMDxbjI

und hier der Drill einer Lokomotive

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWyRfpAY9iI


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Da wünsche ich euch viel Fun und auch Fänge! Nimmst du dein eigenes Tackle mit?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> Grouper-Videosequenz
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9uqAMDxbjI
> 
> ...



Mensch Guido, da biste ja richtig am Arbeiten #6 und wie fasziniert deine Sohnemann vom Grouperfang war, echt super! Auf dem Video gut zu sehen wie der Wellengang ist, ne doofe Schaukelei!


----------



## guifri (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Mensch Guido, da biste ja richtig am Arbeiten #6 und wie fasziniert deine Sohnemann vom Grouperfang war, echt super! Auf dem Video gut zu sehen wie der Wellengang ist, ne doofe Schaukelei!



Und das war noch die wellenberuhigte Seite...heute war ich noch mal da, aber es lief alles schief. Anker hielt nicht richtig, 2 Bisse, 2 mal sofort Schnurbruch (hinter der Monoschnur). Müssen blöde Muschelbänke gewesen sein...Wind noch heftiger. Haben dann entnervt aufgegeben. 

Jetzt ein wenig auskühlen und nacher shoppen gehen. Die Frau will ja auch was vom Urlaub haben...(obwohl wir schon shoppen waren..naja):q


----------



## Norge Fan (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Na das sieht doch gut aus,vielleicht bekommst Du so ne Lokomotive noch in`s Boot #6.  
Das mit dem shoppen kenn ich gut,ich glaub so viel wie im März/April bin ich die letzten Jahre nicht gelaufen :q.  
Für Frauen ist Florida halt das Paradies.
Aber was macht man nicht alles für die bessere Hälfte .  

Euch noch viel Spass und digge Fische.


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Nicht aufgeben. Immer ran an den Fisch. Wer weiß wann du wieder solche Chancen bekommst!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Hi Guido,

es kann sich nur um Muschelbänke handeln oder du schaust dir mal deine Schnur an. Bei Rob war mal ne Schnur porös und somit gabe es ständig Risse, hat man aber der Schnur nicht auf den ersten Blick angesehen.
Mit dem Wind bin ich echt baff, ich dachte immer nur so gegen März/April sei es stärker.
Laut Vorhersage soll es bei dir am Freitag noch ziemlich heftig werden, aber dann wird es besser!

Viel Spass heute beim Angelausflug mit deinem Sohn!


----------



## sei (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

In 6 Wochen bin ich auch wieder vor Ort! Dier Vorfreude ist schon riesig!!!:vik:
Würde es vielleicht mal mit Fluocarbon-Vorfach versuchen. Ist abriebfester!


----------



## guifri (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



sei schrieb:


> In 6 Wochen bin ich auch wieder vor Ort! Dier Vorfreude ist schon riesig!!!:vik:
> Würde es vielleicht mal mit Fluocarbon-Vorfach versuchen. Ist abriebfester!



#d Hab ich doch, 125 lbs!!! Fluo! Aber die Dicken ziehen sofort ueber die Muscheln...


----------



## guifri (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Mit dem Wind bin ich echt baff, ich dachte immer nur so gegen März/April sei es stärker.
> Laut Vorhersage soll es bei dir am Freitag noch ziemlich heftig werden, aber dann wird es besser!



Jaa, hoffe nur, dass meine Erkaeltung bald mal verschwindet. Hab im Moment voll dne Rueckschlag...Klimaanlagen sind nicht hilfreich bei der Bekaempfung von Erkaeltungen!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Versuch doch mal aus dem Walgreens den beam-me-up-night-drink also cough syrup up for the night, hat bei Robert gut geholfen! 

Wie war euer fishing trip?


----------



## guifri (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal aus dem Walgreens den beam-me-up-night-drink also cough syrup up for the night, hat bei Robert gut geholfen!
> 
> Wie war euer fishing trip?



Hab doch schon so nen Tagesdsaft. Hat mir heute gut geholfen.

Fishingtrip war ganz ok. Wurden leider auf den grossen Bagger von Captn Tonys umgebucht, weil der Seatrek zu wenig Leute hatte. Beissverhalten war schlecht, aber dank eigenem Tackle war unsere Ausbeute an Snappern ganz ok. Und der Kleine hatte Spass und einige Fische auch alleine gefangen und hochgeholt :q

Unser Eimer war mit am vollsten, aber leider haben wir nicht den Moneypool mit dem dicksten Fisch geholt.|gr:

Mal sehen, morgen wird wegen dem bloeden Sturm schlechtes Wetter sein. Naechste eigene Bootstour ist fuer Samstag avisiert #h


----------



## sei (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

...das dachte ich mir schon, daß du schon Fluocarbon fischst. Die Biester wissen genau, wo sie hin müssen!#q
Werde es in Fort Myers dann mal schön vom Strand aus probieren. Werde natürlich auch ne schöne Offshore-Ausfahrt unternehmen!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Moin Guido!

Ich weiß nicht ob Ihr das schon gemacht habt, aber ich fand die 
Sharktour ab 19:00 richtig cool, vielleicht wäre das ja auch noch 
was für Euch.

Wie haben die Grouper gebissen? Bei meinem letzten Besuch waren
die Biester ja leider geschont, haben aber sehr gut gebissen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Hi Guido,

das US-Hurrikan-Warnzentrum hat ein bisher als Tief bezeichnete Wetterlage nun zum "tropischen Sturm" heraufgestuft. Mit Windstärken bis zu 65 Kilometer pro Stunde. Da passt mal gut auf euch auf am Samstag!


----------



## Nick_A (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Hi Guido, #h

toll, dass Dein Kleiner auch schon Spass am Angeln hat ... das ist das Wichtigste und die nächste Generation an Anglern in Deiner Familie ist damit auch schon fast gebongt  :m

Bei "Capt. Tony´s" (aber auch mit den anderen größeren Charterbooten wie die Getaway, etc.) kann man wirklich nur empfehlen mit eigenem Tackle auszurücken...da fängt man definitiv mehr als mit dem "Leihtackle" !!! #6

Ich drücke Euch die Daumen, dass noch der eine oder andere schöne Fisch die Wasseroberfläche erblickt und wettertechnisch alles klar geht !

Viele Grüße an Deine Family #h
Robert


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Jupp hatte auch immer eigenes Zeug mit. Gerade dank der 
geflochtenen Schnur hatten wir den einen oder anderen *Strike* mehr.


----------



## guifri (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Boot fahren am Samstag faellt vermutlich aus...bisschen windig noch...aber Sonntag gehts dann wieder los.

Heute machen wir ne Tour nach Naples....shoppen...vielleicht Zoo, mal sehen, was das Wetter so veranstaltet.

@Torsk_Ni
Die Sharktour mach ich wahrscheinlich mit dem Grossen. Fuer den Kleine ist das zu spaet und zu aufregend |rolleyes

Gestern haben leider nur kleine Grouper gebissen. Die Riffs die Captn Tonys anfaehrt, bringen nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung immer nur kleine Grouper nach oben. Schauen wir mal, ob wir die Tage noch mal selbst guiden koennen, wenn der Wind endlich mal nachlaesst.

Dienstag und Mittwoch wirds definitiv nicht gehen. Da muessen wir leider auf 2-Tages-Busch-Gardens-SeaWorld-Tour gehen. #d
#h


----------



## guifri (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Bei "Capt. Tony´s" (aber auch mit den anderen größeren Charterbooten wie die Getaway, etc.) kann man wirklich nur empfehlen mit eigenem Tackle auszurücken...da fängt man definitiv mehr als mit dem "Leihtackle" !!! #6



Inzwischen scheint die gesamte Getaway_Marina in Captn Tonys Hand zu sein. Er hat sein Ticketbuero jetzt in der Getaway_Marina...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> Da muessen wir leider auf 2-Tages-Busch-Gardens-SeaWorld-Tour gehen. #d
> #h



Hääää......? Was willst du uns damit sagen?:q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> #d Hab ich doch, 125 lbs!!! Fluo! Aber die Dicken ziehen sofort ueber die Muscheln...




Da sieht´s man(n) mal wieder,stellt hier irgendwelche Lehrfilme ein und hält sich selber nicht dran.....#d#d
Nach dem Biss anschlagen und sofort pumpen was das Zeug hält,was gegenüber dem Typen aus dem Film und deiner schmächtigen Statur |sagnix natürlich nix wird,kein Wunder das die Fischlis auf die Muschelbänke ausweichen,ich dachte Du warst im Fitnessstudio mein Alter,keene Kraft mehr..|peinlich
Also irgendwas musste noch machen,sonst wird´s nix diesen Urlaub mit ´nen Goliath Grouper sondern nur mit seinen kleinen Namensvettern.....


Wünschen Euch weiterhin noch ´nen schönen Urlaub und schöne Grüsse an alle.....


Gruss Martin & Milli


----------



## guifri (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Da sieht´s man(n) mal wieder,stellt hier irgendwelche Lehrfilme ein und hält sich selber nicht dran.....#d#d
> Nach dem Biss anschlagen und sofort pumpen was das Zeug hält,was gegenüber dem Typen aus dem Film und deiner schmächtigen Statur |sagnix natürlich nix wird,kein Wunder das die Fischlis auf die Muschelbänke ausweichen,ich dachte Du warst im Fitnessstudio mein Alter,keene Kraft mehr..|peinlich
> Also irgendwas musste noch machen,sonst wird´s nix diesen Urlaub mit ´nen Goliath Grouper sondern nur mit seinen kleinen Namensvettern.....
> 
> ...



|splat2: Schon mal was von Feinmotorik gehoert..nee, Du natuerlich nicht#d#6 Die bloeden Fische ziehen BEIM BISS direkt einmal ueber ne Muschel. Man hat teilweise den Eindruck, die gucken vorher, in welche Richtung die den Koefi ziehen, so dass direkt dei Schnur durch ist...Aber was erzaehl ich Dir das eigentlich? Waerste mal mitgekommen, koennstes selber sehen.

So, nun stell Dich am Fluss und bade Blinker!:q


----------



## sei (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Ich hab mal im Internet gesucht und habe einen Captaim Randall Marsh gefunden. Der bietet Angeltouren von Senibel oder Ft. Myers aus an. Ist jemand evt. schon mal mit dem Captain rausgefahren? Kann man das empfehlen? Habe die Ausfahrt von meiner Frau zum geburtstag geschenkt bekommen!:l


----------



## guifri (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



sei schrieb:


> Ich hab mal im Internet gesucht und habe einen Captaim Randall Marsh gefunden. Der bietet Angeltouren von Senibel oder Ft. Myers aus an. Ist jemand evt. schon mal mit dem Captain rausgefahren? Kann man das empfehlen? Habe die Ausfahrt von meiner Frau zum geburtstag geschenkt bekommen!:l



Den kenne ich nicht, aber den...

http://www.flyfishingswfl.com/

Der hat mich auf jeden Fall zum Tarpon gefuehrt #6

Ich weiss allerdings nicht, was deine Ziefische sind. Tarpon wird schon schwieriger, wenn du faehrst. Snook und Redfish als Zielfisch ist ganz ok, aber dafuer ein paarhundert Bucks fuer den Guide hinzulegen, muss man abwaegen. Sag mal was zu deinen Zielfischen, dann kann man evtl. besser was empfehlen.


----------



## guifri (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

So, Sturm ist vorbeigezogen. Auf meinem Konto wird deshalb noch ein kleiner Tornado wirbeln.... Hollister, Abercrombie und Columbia lassen gruessen

Heute bei rauher See ne Stunde Jetski gefahren und hinterher ein bisschen Strandprogramm am Lovers Key...war sehr nett, auch ohne Angeln|kopfkrat|bigeyes

Morgen gehts wieder aufs Boot. Mal sehen, wie weit wir kommen und ob Papa ne vernuenftige Stelle zum Angeln findet.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> Auf meinem Konto wird deshalb noch ein kleiner Tornado wirbeln.... Hollister, Abercrombie und Columbia lassen gruessen



Komisch, man(n) findet doch immer wieder etwas! |wavey:#d|wavey:


----------



## guifri (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Komisch, man(n) findet doch immer wieder etwas! |wavey:#d|wavey:



Von wegen..wenn ich frau die Kredikarte ueberlassen wurde, haette ich nen Hurricane Staerke 5 aufm Konto |gr:#6


----------



## guifri (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Sind heute mit dem Boot zu den in der Karte als GH-Reefs ausgewiesenen Riffe gefahren. Waren mehrere Boote dort und wir konnten auch ein paar Drills beobachten, aber keine Fischlandung. 

Wir hatten dort bis auf ein paar kleine Bisse nichts.

Gegen Mittag zurueckgeduest um ein wenige Luftkühlung zu bekommen. Am Causeway Pipipause für den Kleinen gemacht und dann noch mal kurz an der Brücke geangelt.

Ergebnis......mein erster Cobia!!!:vik: Da ich nicht damit gerechnet habe, konnte ich ihn erst am Boot identifizieren.

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_k4fM3E4EE

;-)


----------



## sei (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Ich hatte eigentlich vor auf Tarpon zu angeln, aber Redfish , Snook, usw. wären auch super! Hatte bisher nur ein paar Seatrouts.
Ich halte mich da wirklich auch an eure Tips. Wenn die Chancen auf Tarpon schlecht sind, dann lass ich es besser!
Am liebsten würde ich aber mal richtig Offshore; auf Dolphin, Jacks oder so. Meinst du das bringt was im September?
Ich bin auch vier Tage in Key West und könnte von dort aus eine Tour starten (z. B. Marathon?!)
Hoffe der Wind beruhigt sich noch etwas, damit du noch ein paar schöne Fische fängst.:m


----------



## Nick_A (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> Ergebnis......mein erster Cobia!!!:vik: Da ich nicht damit gerechnet habe, konnte ich ihn erst am Boot identifizieren.



Sehr feines Fischli :m #6

Glückwunsch zum Cobia !!! #6

Seh ich richtig ?!?!? Du wirst doch nicht etwa Deine Poser-Ray-Ban-Brille gegen eine geile Costa-del-mar-Pol-Brille mit Blue-Mirror-Gläsern ausgetauscht haben ?!?!? :vik:

Na endlich....einen Mega-Glückwunsch zu der Entscheidung !!! Du wirst noch sehen, DER KAUF hat sich definitiv gelohnt !:m

--> Erste Erfahrungen ? Biste zufrieden ? Eigentlich brauchste nicht antworten, weil das der Fall sein wird  :q

Für welches Modell mit welchen Gläsern (400er oder 580er-Serie) haste Dich entschieden ?

Grüße und weiterhin "Tight Lines" ! #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Für welches Modell mit welchen Gläsern (400er oder 580er-Serie) haste Dich entschieden ?
> 
> Grüße und weiterhin "Tight Lines" ! #h
> Robert



Man-o-war 400...sehr nett, die Poser-Brille habe ich aber auch noch


----------



## guifri (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



sei schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich vor auf Tarpon zu angeln, aber Redfish , Snook, usw. wären auch super! Hatte bisher nur ein paar Seatrouts.
> Ich halte mich da wirklich auch an eure Tips. Wenn die Chancen auf Tarpon schlecht sind, dann lass ich es besser!
> Am liebsten würde ich aber mal richtig Offshore; auf Dolphin, Jacks oder so. Meinst du das bringt was im September?
> Ich bin auch vier Tage in Key West und könnte von dort aus eine Tour starten (z. B. Marathon?!)
> Hoffe der Wind beruhigt sich noch etwas, damit du noch ein paar schöne Fische fängst.:m



Dann mach lieber ne Offshore-Tour in den Keys. Du kannst auch einen Splitcharter machen. Boot kann ich keins empfehlen wegen mangelnder Erfahrung. Aber Nick_A und Fischmaeulchen haben da bestimmt was auf Lager.

Aber September ist eine gute Zeit fuer viele gute FIsche in den Keys.
Guck mal hier http://fishfloridakeys.com/chart.html


----------



## sei (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

@guilfri: ...Jaaaaah, das sieht gut aus im September! :m

@Nick_A und Fischmäulchen: Habt ihr da ne Empfehlung für mich? Evt. von Key-West aus?|wavey:


----------



## Norge Fan (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

@ guifri           

Petri zum Cobia #6.   

Geil war auf dem Video:      

Kann der beissen ??????......ich glaube nicht #c     

Kann man den essen ?????? .........ich glaube ja,   

einfach genial  :m.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> @ guifri
> 
> Petri zum Cobia #6.
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich zu, hab mich fast weggeworfen vor Lachen! Super auch die Situation, wo die Kamera kurz in Panik verfällt!

Trotzdem Glückwunsch zum Cobia !!!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



sei schrieb:


> @Nick_A und Fischmäulchen: Habt ihr da ne Empfehlung für mich? Evt. von Key-West aus?|wavey:



Key West #d leider nein. 

In Islamorada sind die Captains recht teuer und alles nur planbar wenn du wirklich vorort wohnst (war bei uns ja nicht der Fall).

Marathon oder Key Colony können wir dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.

http://www.mainattraction.org/  - Satisfaction guaranteed!!


----------



## guifri (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Da stimme ich zu, hab mich fast weggeworfen vor Lachen! Super auch die Situation, wo die Kamera kurz in Panik verfällt!
> 
> Trotzdem Glückwunsch zum Cobia !!!



ähm ja..vielleicht sollte ich die Videos demnächst vorher bearbeiten und neu intonieren :q


----------



## Norge Fan (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Nee mach dat bloß nicht .


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> ähm ja..vielleicht sollte ich die Videos demnächst vorher bearbeiten und neu intonieren :q



Ne, ne, ne ich finde den O-Ton genau passend! 

Liebe Grüße an Alle und noch ne Menge Spass!#h


----------



## guifri (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

So, melde mich ab Richtung Orlando. Vor Donnerstag/Freitag gibt es keine neuen Infos.


----------



## sei (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

@Guifri: Viel Spass in Orlando!#h

@Fischmäulchen: Vielen Dank schon mal für den Tip! Kannst du mir da eine bestimmte Angelei (Zielfisch im September) oder ein Boot empfehlen? Werde da versuchen einen Splitcharter zu bekommen!#h


----------



## guifri (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Bin wieder da...voellig fertig |uhoh:

Hab ein paar Rochen gstreichelt und bin mit einem geflogen...

So wie hier 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUTc40yznPM

Mir ist jetzt noch schlecht. Hab doch Hoehenangst. Und dann baeuchlings da hoch..uuhaaaaaaa|scardie:


----------



## Nick_A (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Der Coaster ist ja der Hammer....kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das Mega-Geil ist !!! :m #h

Na dann ist ja demnächst mal nen Drill einer schönen, dicken Platte fällig....datt ist auch der Hammer !!! :q #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



sei schrieb:


> Kannst du mir da eine bestimmte Angelei (Zielfisch im September) oder ein Boot empfehlen? Werde da versuchen einen Splitcharter zu bekommen!#h



Wie geschrieben die MainAttraction II und im September gibt es Blackfintunas und Mahi-Mahi!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> Mir ist jetzt noch schlecht. Hab doch Hoehenangst. Und dann baeuchlings da hoch..uuhaaaaaaa|scardie:



Da sag ich nur "Seaworld Orlando - MANTA POV" ich würde :v


----------



## guifri (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Da sag ich nur "Seaworld Orlando - MANTA POV" ich würde :v



Dafuer wuerde ich im Doppeldecker dem Piloten nen Rueckstrahl verpassen 

So, gestern ausser 2 Spanish Mackerels und den obligatorischen Catfish nichts gefangen. Heute morgen allein im Dunkeln los Richtung Sanibel Causeway. Nach 1,5 Stunden ohne Biss#c wieder rein.

Mein Garmin meinte auch, dass die Fangaussichten schlecht seien. Scheint doch was dran zu sein.

 Jetzt mache ich mal die Fische am Haus ein bisschen strubbelig. Ein paar Sardinenfetzen auslegen udn Mangrove Snapper aergern


----------



## guifri (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Mangrove Snapper im Garten gefangen (quasi am Bootsdock)


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. August 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> Mangrove Snapper im Garten gefangen (quasi am Bootsdock)



*Ihr scheint gut Spass zu haben, weiter so!*



guifri schrieb:


> Dafuer wuerde ich im Doppeldecker dem Piloten nen Rueckstrahl verpassen



*Der Flug im Doppeldecker mit Timm war trotzdem der Hammer, wenn auch der sogenannte Rückstrahl bei mir kurz davor stand!*


----------



## guifri (2. August 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Joo, Spass haben wir.

Anglerisch gibt es von den letzten Tagen nicht viel zu berichten. Wenn ich dazu gekommen bin, hatte ich die falschen Koeder, die falschen Gezeiten oder was auch immer.

Heute waren wir in Naples. Ich war nur mit leichter Spinnrute kurz an der Pier. Einen Pinfish als Koeder ergattert. Unter die Pier gehalten. Kurz einen fetten Snook gehakt, der aber schnell wieder ausgehakt ist. 
Den haette ich auch nie und nimmer ausdrillen koennen.#c

Morgen macht die ganze Familie mir und dem Kleinen zuliebe noch eine HalfdayFishingtour mit. Meine Frau ist nicht so begeistert, aber ich freu mich schon. Auch wenn es vermutlich wieder nur Snapper gibt. Die letzten waren sehr lecker#h

Ja und dann sind auch schon bald die 3 Wochen wieder um#d


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. August 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Ist die Ecke angeltechnisch nicht so der Bringer???

Wir sollten mal einen gemeinsamen Urlaub (mit deiner Familie) auf den Keys planen, oder????


----------



## guifri (3. August 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Ist die Ecke angeltechnisch nicht so der Bringer???
> 
> Wir sollten mal einen gemeinsamen Urlaub (mit deiner Familie) auf den Keys planen, oder????



Angeltechnisch muss man hier gut vorbereitet sein und vor allem die richtige Ausrüstung an der richtigen Stelle zur richtigen Zeit haben.

Das alles hinzubekommen ist mit Family etwas komplizierter. Fängt schon damit an, dass man auf dem Boot keine Toilette hat und bei kleineren Kindern schon mal ein gewisser Eigensinn vorherrscht.

Das heißt z.B., man kann nur soweit fahren, das man jederzeit in einem kleinen Zeitfenster eine Anlegestelle mit WC erreichen kann.

Und um große Grouper an den Riffen erreichen zu können, muss man hier erst mal mind. 20 bis 25 Meilen raus und ein Echolot haben (hat unser Boot nicht).

Und inshore läuft das oft so. Man braucht Livebait und hat gerade keinen, weil man a) seine Sabikirigs nicht dabei hat oder b) keinen Squid um sie zu bestücken.

Oder man bräuchte gerade die Spinnrute mit Silver Spoon, die auch zu Hause geblieben ist..und und und.

Das ist auf den Keys insofern einfacher (aber auch da springen bekanntermaßen die Fische nicht ins Boot |supergri), da man zum Bottomfishing schnell am Riff ist und zum Schleppen gehts halt auch relativ schnell.

Das ist hier definitiv anders. Der Fischreichtum ist groß, man muss halt ein bisschen Zeit mitbringen und wissen, wann und wo was geht. 

Mit Familie geht das aber nur begrenzt. Von daher bin ich ganz zufrieden, weil Florida ist halt mehr als nur viele Fische fangen. Ich angel hier total gerne, obwohl man vielleicht an anderen Orten in kurzer Zeit viel mehr fangen kann/könnte.

Das Angeln beschränkt sich im Boot nur auf kurze Zeitabschnitte, da es im Moment auch zu heiß ist, um lange an einer Stelle zu verweilen#h

Auch heute bei der Halfdaytur, war es schweineheiß. Das Meer war so ruhig, dass wir heute noch nicht mal geankert haben sondern nur gedriftet sind.

Eimer war voll, wir hatten (überwiegend) Spaß, alles gut 


Mit Family fahre ich nicht mehr in die Keys, das ist meinen Lieben -insbesondere den Nichtangelnden- zu langweilig. Da muss ich schon alleine mal wieder ne Woche abknapsen


----------



## Toddi (3. August 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Supertolle Impressionen, die mich jetzt schon ganz zappelig machen, was denn nächstes Frühjahr drin ist. Bin die letzten beiden Aprilwochen in CC und schon gespannt wie´n Flitzebogen.

Hätte noch einen Skippertip für die Keys: Capt. Chuck und seine Deecee. Mit dem durfte ich vor 1 1/2 Jahren meine erste Offshoretour von Islamorada machen. Supernetter Typ, sehr bemüht mit extrem hilfreichem Guide und satt gefangen haben wir auch noch. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Gruß, Toddi:g


----------



## guifri (4. August 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Letzter Tag....Wehmut befällt mich...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. August 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Geniesst die letzten Stunden und bedenke HELLO ICH KOMME WIEDER!!!


----------



## guifri (4. August 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Ich glaube, ich stürze mich in die Fluten des Golfs...


----------



## guifri (4. August 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

War leider nur 3 Fuß tief...#d:q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. August 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> War leider nur 3 Fuß tief...#d:q



S P I  N N E R :vik:


----------



## Nick_A (4. August 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Wünsche Euch einen schönen, letzten Urlaubstag !!

Guten Heimflug...und bis demnächst ! :m


----------



## guifri (4. August 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

So...heute noch mal mit dem Jetski das Wasser durchgewirbelt..fuer den 15-Jaehrigen...und dem 6-jaehrigen noch nen Transformer gekauft und morgen noch mal schnell mit Frau nach Naples ins Coastlandcenter und dann ab zum Flieger.


So long, bis demnaechst aus good old Germany |evil:

Urlaub war #6

|wavey:


----------



## aesche100 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

Danke für die tolle Berichterstattung.Genau so ist Urlaub in Ordnung.Man will ja nicht die Tarpone ausrotten oder die Jacht mit nem Goliath versenken.Ab und an was in der Pfanne ist toll!
Wir gehen am 11.09. direkt nach Sanibel.Tarpon mit Fliege ist geplant und Snook für den Grill.Bin schon kribbelig.#6


----------



## sei (24. August 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*

@Aesche 100:
ich fliege schon nächsten Donnerstag, bin aber ab dem 09.09. für eine Woche in Fort Myers. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja! |rolleyesIch war letztes Jahr auf Captiva Island; direkt neben Sanibel! Ein Traum!!!:l


----------



## guifri (25. August 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung Richtung Florida*



aesche100 schrieb:


> Wir gehen am 11.09. direkt nach Sanibel.Tarpon mit Fliege ist geplant und Snook für den Grill.Bin schon kribbelig.#6



Hi,

ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und viel Petri Heil und wenigSturm. 
Vergewissert Euch aber vor Ort, ob Snook ab 01.09.10 tatsächlich wieder entnommen werden darf.


Bis 31.8. ist er gesperrt und falls er ab 1.9. wieder auf ist, brauchst du die snook-permit zusätzlich zur saltwater license. die snook-permit wurde auf 10 scheine erhöht.


----------

